# Does anyone know where I can upload audio files to allow others to listen



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 11, 2010)

I use to use a websight called Imeem years ago to upload private mp3 files so others could listen to things I uploaded. Imeem is not available anylonger and I don't know where to go to do this any longer. 

Do any of you guys know of a web host that you can upload mp3 files so you can link to it so others can listen to stuff you want to hear? 

Thanks.


----------



## puritan628 (Oct 11, 2010)

Depending on the number of people with whom you want to share your private MP3 files, you might consider Dropbox. You can share folders with others and purchase as much or as little space as you think you'd need (2 gig=free; 50 gig=$99/year; 100 gig=$199/year).


----------



## jason d (Oct 12, 2010)

box.net is a nice and easy way


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 12, 2010)

Does dropbox have a limit on file size or just anything as long as you stay under your GB limit?


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Oct 12, 2010)

I have used the free basic plan on adrive.com with success. 
It is a file storage site that allows individual external hyperlinks to be created to download the files.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 12, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Does dropbox have a limit on file size or just anything as long as you stay under your GB limit?



I have used it for some time to co-ordinate church government with my fellow elder, and as far as I know there are no limits within the overall limit.


----------

